# Rife Machines



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

What is a Rife Machine, you ask?

The Rife machine was introduced in the early 1930s by Royal Raymond Rife, an inventor who maintained that all cancer is caused by bacteria and claimed that his machine could detect the microbes by the color of the auras they emitted.

Some say these machines do nothing, others say many of the new machines aren't built correctly. And - of course - some say they really do work (tinfoil hat?), that they can cure almost any disease.

Remember, this is very much an alternative therapy, and I'm guessing it's not gonna work. But it's definitely worth a try and if I may say, kinda fun!

I found an old thread from 2004 discussing these machines & IBS (GUESS WHERE?!?) yes, right here, on this board:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/81920-rife-machine-anyone-tried/

I also found several youtube videos with the frequencies we chronically constipated people need:

Constipation - Rife Frequencies:






Irritable Bowel Syndrome (and Digestive Disorders)-Rife Freq.






The constipation frequency is annoying, so I put both of them on at the same time. (Hey-now!) I kinda like how they sound together.

I listened to them a couple of days ago and only had one BM the following day. I think it was just a coincidence&#8230;.. or was it?

I'm listening to them together again, right now. It makes me feel like I'm working in a laboratory!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

interesting! cool! thanks









i found the second one a lot less annoying to listen to than the first.. and yeah, maybe they would blend well together.

did you use headphones, like they said? i don't have headphones--or a smart phone etc--just me and my laptop....low tech.

and speaking about a laboratory---i often felt my body/colon was my motility lab. always experimenting, trying to find something(s) to help.

anyway--yes, fingers crossed it's helping you and giving you a once-and-done daily BM....the holy grail: once--done--and complete---aaaahhhhhh!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, Annie, you gotta do the mix. The first one is too annoying by itself, but together? I like 'em! It's addicting.

I tried with headphones but I really don't think it makes a darn bit of difference.










Poop once a day. Poop once a day. Poop once a day. Poop just one darn time a day!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

"i'm hip-mo-tized"...to quote Dave Letterman...

actually i don't care how many times i poop, just as long as i get it all out and feel good--no back-up bloat--afterward...but that's me.... the once-and-done is truly the holy grail, though...


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

When i was healthy colon wise, i pooped three times a day. No problem for me


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't mind going twice a day, but the BM's need to be HOURS apart, like one in the morning and then another one way later on in the day, like after dinner.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, i am sorry for my stupid comment actually. Ibs poops are different than healthy poops.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

is this a machine you buy?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

You can buy one or find someone who has one and treats people with it.

I probably wouldn't waste my money, unless I had a lot to waste. I think if they really worked they'd be WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more popular.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm still listening to "our" frequencies, a couple of times per day.

Does it help? Probably not, but what the hell!


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

On youtube?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, on youtube.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Bump for fun, I'm going to listen again!


----------



## Fromthegut (Oct 12, 2016)

flossy said:


> What is a Rife Machine, you ask?
> 
> The Rife machine was introduced in the early 1930s by Royal Raymond Rife, an inventor who maintained that all cancer is caused by bacteria and claimed that his machine could detect the microbes by the color of the auras they emitted.
> 
> ...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It's too bad this kinda alternative stuff doesn't actually work (or at least on me). It really would be a miracle cure.

One more time:

Irritable Bowel Syndrome (and Digestive Disorders)-Rife Freq:






-------------

Constipation - Rife Frequencies:






Bump for interest.


----------

